# My Collection [Pic Heavy]



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

So I finally got around to borrowing a camera and snapping some shots of my frogs and their tanks. Unfortunately, I am no photographer, so please forgive my poor photos.

This is a picture of most of my setups. On the bottom I have 2 20 gallon vert tanks, and one 20 gallon tank that has yet to be constructed (it is the future new home for my "turquoise and bronze" auratus). The middle shelf has 3 10 gallon verts and a vent tad in a party cup. The top shelves contain misc. supplies (springtail cultures, drawer with fruit fly cultures, QT tubs, supplements, etc.).









Here are the 20 gallon verts side by side. The left houses R. Vanzolinii -- *who I just discovered calling the other day!!* --, the right R. Ventrimaculatus.









This is a more detailed shot of the Vanzo tank. I realize now, looking at this shot, that it is terrible. It is taken off center, from one of the sides, and really does a poor job of showing the right side of the tank. I guess I'll have to do a little better next time. As I said before, I just recently discovered one of my Vanzo's calling. And, while I haven't seen any eggs or definite courting behavior, I think they may get going soon.









This is a more detailed shot of the Vent tank. A couple of the broms have been so prolific, producing several pups each, that the view is pretty obscured by them.









These are the 3 10 gallon verts side by side. From left to right they contain nothing (the first tank is empty, so if anyone is feeling particularly charitable, I think I know of a good home for some thumbnails ), R. Reticulatus, and R. Lamasi Standard. These are all fairly young tanks and haven't done much in the way of growing in, but they're getting there.









This is a more detailed shot of the Retic tank. If you look closely, you can see the head of one of the retics poking out of the leaf litter.









This is a more detailed shot of the Lamasi tank. I got some really nice moss from Pete Mertens (for all of you Chicago-area dart froggers) that has held up really nicely so far and has created a beautiful carpet for the bottom of the tank.









Now, for the good stuff: the actual animals! Unfortunately, the Vanzos weren't cooperating, and I couldn't snap any pictures of them, and I didn't grab any pics of the auratus which are currently housed in another room, so you'll have to use your imagination, but here are the rest:

R. Lamasi Standard - this is a female I got from Adam Butt and has to be one of the most striking specimen I've seen if I do say so myself. This is probably the only picture that turned out decently and does a respectable job of accurately portraying the individual.









This is the male I received (also from Adam). He's a little obscured, but essentially the same as the female, except thinner (more "masculine" in shape I suppose) and a different (darker or perhaps greener) shade of yellow).









R. Reticulatus - I received this pair from Sean Stewart, and they've been fascinating to watch grow up. They were _tiny_ (albeit healthy) when they first arrived, but have grown up to be a breeding pair. They're larger now, but still very much on the smaller side of things.

















Although this pic is blurry, it is the one that most accurately captured the frog's color. They tend to be much more red and blue, rather than the orange-ish and grey-ish the other photos tend to show.









I found this little surprise today: 3 retic eggs in the film canister. I'm not surprised, as I saw some pretty intense courting going on yesterday, however I am thrilled!









R. Ventrimaculata French Guiana - I purchased this pair from Erin of Ed's Fly Meat during MWFF 2008. After nearly a full year of no courting behavior, they finally started calling and producing eggs!









This is the male, who is MUCH more slender than the female.









Here is the female. The angle isn't great, but I think you can tell how much larger she is. She is essentially a marble with a head and legs.









Well that's all for now. I hope you've enjoyed a glimpse at my modest collection!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice lookin frogs! Congrats on the retic eggs . . .


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome post... great pics... nice looking setups/frogs


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Nice collection. Always love the standard lamasi and retics are one of my favorite!


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

hey, nice vivs! i really like the lamasi tank. do you know what that moss is called? and in the vanzolini tank how did you make the second floor?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great frogs! good to see that yoru retics are breeding


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!



hukilausurfer said:


> hey, nice vivs! i really like the lamasi tank. do you know what that moss is called? and in the vanzolini tank how did you make the second floor?


I'm not sure what the moss is, I'll try to remember to ask Pete next time I see him.

As far as creating the second floor in the vanzo tank, I used the Great Stuff method described here. I had a couple of really nice piece of Malayan drift wood that fit nicely in the corners, and when angled correctly had a nice terraced appearance to them. I can go into a little more detail if that is still unclear.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice tanks, i really like the brom placements. and really nice retics! congrats on the eggs.


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a chicagoland frogger as well and was wondering if you plan on selling any of the retics when they morph out. I've been waiting to get some however apprehensive to buy anything off the net. Pete's a great guy btw.


----------

